# Dungeon Siege III Discussion Thread



## JojoTheDragon (May 16, 2011)

*Dungeon Siege III​*
*img109.imageshack.us/img109/3553/17049.jpg​
*Description:*


> The game will be returning to the Kingdom of Ehb and focus on the 10th Legion. The legionnaires protected Ehb during the War of Legions and at the end of the war, the commanders of the 10th Legion established a new and independent kingdom of Ehb. The Legion continued to provide stability and protection while the ruler-ship of the kingdom was left to the monarchy.
> 
> The Legion became powerful with its influence matching the monarchy. Thirty years ago, the Ehb's king was murdered and the blame was cast upon the Legion. Led by Jeyne Kassynder, the people rose up and the 10th Legion is on the verge of being wiped out.
> 
> ...



*Developer*: Obsidian Entertainment
*Publisher*: Square Enix
*Engine*: Onyx (proprietary)
*Platforms*: [PS3] [X360] [PC]
*Release Date*: 21 June [EU]
*Genre *: Action/Hack-n-slash, RPG.

*Trailer*:
[YOUTUBE]Q_yyg0WCnTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

Lookin forward to this one but not that much exited.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 16, 2011)

Well, its not a popular franchise AKAICT, but the hack-n-slash thingy got me interested. We don't get too many of these in PC.


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2011)

Well hack n Slash thing is the only thing why I am looking forward to this one.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 19, 2011)

i have played Dungeon Siege II and loved it!
so i will look forward to it.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

^^ how is the game....I mean more of a Hack n Slash or more of a RPG type.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 20, 2011)

I have played Dungeon Siege 2 , it was good for the first 5-6 hours then the hack n' slash gameplay got too boring. I played till you got to the Elven village (don't really remember , Dryad Village -> Desert->Elven town?). I remember a fight with some hydra (3 or was it 4 headed snake)?

@Gameranand,

It plays just like Diablo , typical hack n'slash . You can recruit party members and also a pet whose stats will change depending on what you feed it. 

You do have the standard RPG elements of leveling up , adding more points to your skills e.t.c . Like I said , its a D2 clone with better inventory management, updated graphics and pets.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

Hmm.... Then I'll give this game a try for sure..


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 20, 2011)

the game is a HacknSlash and RPG hybrid. Yeah, you can buy a pet to carry stuff (the pet is donkey!). You get party members too and you can control them too (if i remember correctly) i didn't find it boring , maybe thats because i played it a long time ago when i hadn't played many games. but it was addictive. You should try it.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

And what if my pet dies in the fight????? I mean in DAO you just have to purchase those backpacks. If I can control party members too then its gonna be cool because I love to make my own strategy rather than playing with AI.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 20, 2011)

^^
i don't remember if your donkey can die or not but i am pretty sure that you can control your party members(actually i am not sure).
I should play it again, i just have to find out the disk 
{after 5 minutes actually}
lol, found it. it is right here. i'll play it again


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

^^ OK then after playing tell me about this game.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 21, 2011)

Actually, the pack mule isn't your only pet. I had a wolf as a pet. In fact, I looked it up again just now, here's the list:

Note : All pets have some special abilities when fully grown , as listed below :

Pack mule (instantly open any chests and smash any barrels within 4 meters, useful to reveal hidden chests. Pack mule also helps you store more loot as it matures.)
Scorpion Queen  (20% dodge resistance)
Ice Elemental (40% ice resistance, mana regen rate 150%)
Dire Wolf (reflects 60% of damage to party)
Dark Naiad (constantly heals the party)
Fire elemental (40% fire resistance and +8% magic damage)
Necrolithid (all party members a 10% mana steal on all their attacks)
Lap Dragon (gives a generous dexterity boost, and a smaller boost to intelligence and strength.)
Mythrilhorn (gives a nice, simple 12% boost to your parties armour.)
Light Naiad (same as Dark Naiad with better healing and elemental resistance)

*@GamerAnand,
*
Yes, you can control AI members as well. When you switch to an AI member , your old character gets taken over by the AI . It was pretty awesome to see the AI crowd-control mobs with my player created Archer.

Also, you do have limited control over how your party attacks :

1)Rampage : In this mode, all the AI controlled members choose their own targets.
2)Mirror : You'll want to use this mode a lot , here the AI members only attack your target and move where you move.
3)Hold Ground: If you want everyone in your party to hold their positions, you can do so with this command. Helpful if you want to go ahead alone and kite some mobs back to your party.

4)Formation Rank determines where in the formation each party member will stand. You can change this (useful if you want to place healers at the rear) and also expand & contract the formation.


Regarding your question about deaths in Dungeon Siege 2 (including pets) :

If a character is hit hard enough by an enemy, or if an enemy is persistent in attacking an unconscious character, the character may eventually be killed. Once death occurs, the character can no longer be healed and must be resurrected by another character or by a special NPC in town.

If the entire party is slain, the party may choose to continue by respawning back in town without their equipment. Their equipment is left on their corpses. The party must then find a way to retrieve its fallen equipment, either by venturing back to the characters' corpses or by having them summoned to town by an NPC for a monetary charge.


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2011)

Wow. Thanks Tachyon1986 for the info.
Looks like my type of deal. Now I am really looking forward to this game.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Wow. Thanks Tachyon1986 for the info.
> Looks like my type of deal. Now I am really looking forward to this game.



Believe me , even though I found DS2 boring after a while , it was purely due to the constant clicking I had to do (since I'm a FPS sort of guy, I prefer games with a little bit of skill involved in combat , like Mount and Blade) . But DS2's game mechanics were definitely great , as I've posted above.

I wonder what'll be new in DS3 , it just looks like DS2 with an updated graphics engine.


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:
			
		

> I wonder what'll be new in DS3 , it just looks like DS2 with an updated graphics engine.


Well I guess its bound to have something new because developers can't just give us the same product. I guess the combat will be more interacting and of course some new skills and nice party members and most importantly a good story. If thats what they would give then what else we require.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 22, 2011)

This looks more hack-n-slash than point and click, doesn't it ?


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:
			
		

> This looks more hack-n-slash than point and click, doesn't it ?


Well you can say hack n slash by point and clicking. But yes you are right fight sequence are more of hack n slash.


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2011)

*Dungeon Siege III demo announced*
Xbox 360 gets it first.


----------

